# pics of me and gage



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im 6'2" and u can see the size of this monster. Im so happy and proud of him. I get stopped everywhere we go.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh. That dog is a beast!!! HUGE!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG he is Gigantic. I luv him.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a keeper! That big, red, son of a gun!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!
He's much bigger then I thought he was in your first post about him. Good lord how do you afford to feed him?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

I don't understand how anyone can look at that big ol face and think "OMG SCARY!!!" Gage is so handsome, and looks like he's such a gentle giant. :roll:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Big whopper,, looks like the rear could prove weak in the long run and probably could lose maybe 5 or so pounds of dead weight but otherwise nice looking dog.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!! The compliments mean alot to me. 

He is indeed a big big boy coach.

Me or the dog stangchick? Lol

Food bill isnt too bad. Im sure itd be alot worse if I fed bs. I wanted pics of us together so ppl could really get a grasp of his size. I hear alot of walking pony and dinosaur comments lol

Gage is really cool and laid back but has his issues. He doesnt allow ppl to just walk up on me, the car or yard or house. Especially at night. Hes very protective


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you km. Ill make sure to keep an eye in his rear and make his chunky ass drop a few pounds. Hes about 120 now and pulls at 115 so u were right on the money with his weight.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you know how he was bred in terms of use? Was he bred for weight pull specifically or catch weight? If I were you I'd test the temperament for various venues of opportunity. I know we had discussed a bit any it you wanting some good functional stock, may not be exactly what you want but could be a good introduction.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He was bred for weight pull specifically. They guy I got him from produced him and all his siblings are wp dogs. Though I wouldnt think that would limit his abilities. Idk if hed be a catch dog but I could see him being a good guardian as he naturally wants to protect. Ive only had him 3 days and hes already showing a want to protect me. He is 4 would that slow him down km?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

looking good man. Glad to hear he is settling in good and showing you good signs. Sounds like you both are enjoying eachother. do him and your other male want to eat eachother?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

at most he'd be a good anchor dog..

Heres one @ 120lbs ... all whopper on bottom .. scatter bred big game dog offspring put together on top (the REAL american bulldog) 







[/URL][/IMG]

Both your dog and his dog remind me of this 1970's throwback to the old DDB gene 


They would be good anchor dogs, but they're catch UP dogs as they'd have to catch up with the pack, and would have to be conditioned longer more carefully and more intuitively than the other normal catch weight dogs.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh yeah him and flex arent friends lol. Flex is hot. Gage and Louis are cool. I went out friday night and gage broke out of his kennel and got around Louis. I came home they were standing right next to each other tails wagging acting like they grew up together. Gage and Louis have the same "we're cool as long as you're cool attitude" luckily.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahhahaha.. thats one of them swallow your heart moments.. :rofl: GOOD Deal all is well


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> at most he'd be a good anchor dog..
> 
> Heres one @ 120lbs ... all whopper on bottom .. scatter bred big game dog offspring put together on top (the REAL american bulldog)
> 
> ...


Ok this is gonna sound dumb but wth is an anchor dog?

That first dog is gorgeous. Im a sucker for a huge red nose. Ive seem alot of whopper game line crosses. If im not mistaken Eddington ran Freeman blood as well as the biggies. Ive seen bullyson whooper crosses that I thought were nice looking animals.

Is that old gene still around? Looks very similar to alot of new age dogs off a very prominent yard running whopper...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup.. and yup... .. ^^ .. and no worries  an anchor dog is the big dog that anchors the assend of the hog, bull, or bear while the lil sure grit guy handles the nose.. there is usually a barker in there someone where too. Which is ideal, game hound, anchor dog, and an agitator or bark pointer or bayer. I always used one or two dogs, I suppose I may use 3 more often in the future. Two bulldogs and a laika/KBD.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally I run strictly run solo or on rare occasion two both catch, I personally don't need a Bayer with my stock efficient without more.

I wouldn't run your dog solo, run him as a brute force if ability is to par. A shaker, hold the prey and Let the efficient hard mouth dogs do the rest... Otherwise you won't catch anything structure the dog isn't set up for long hauls, wind too much body mass to carry in the woods. Be asking for injuries.

As far as protection, I wouldn't use him I can tell you that off the bat.. do a search with me and stan's conversations and you will get a small hint of what to look forHe probably could work out as a high alert watch dog with the ability to take hold as a low end ability dog but I wouldn't waste the time.

You could potentially work more sport like schutzhund if you could get his weight down to 110 conditioned but I tell you it takes ALOT of work to properly condition an animal that size. It can be done if you are able to put the time and work into him..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you can easily put working whopper into a bandog category such as chimera stock.. Not much difference genetically in mixing sorrells with tosa as it was for em to mix up freeman stuff with an imported DDB and throwin it into double tight bozo. Not much difference genetically at all. ... Most all whoppers of working quality I've seen, are natural man stoppers.. I agree KM, I've always worked with a single dog or maybe two, have been experienced to the pack of hounds and other catch dog breeds, but i've most enjoyed the single catch dog. Until I got my laika, I'd never experienced hunting with another dog of should I say "survival of the fittest mentality and quality". They bark and bite, climb and harass the hog or bear with a bulldog mentality. Heres a pic to show how the Laika's are locked on the pig while the bay hound is baying.. laikas do both.. They're naturals.. just like a good catch dog. I don't see a reason to have this many dogs let alone more. 1-3, with an anchor dog like that get em conditioned (KM desribed anchor work as well) all you need is a fast lil hammer and you'll be set. I had whopper for a while and Turk has probably 1/16 whopper in him, the trick is to use the right game line  ITs gotta have old bulldog markers. Put buck or hobo or instance in your whopper stock just once and watch it give you beasts that no one can compare. Just like Eddintons best stuff. Game X "whopper"


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats a hell of a grip there!!! I love a full mouth bite pic.

I do wish we had a hog or bear problem in my area. I would love a good pp dog also. Right now my only avenue of "proving" my animals is wp. I dont believe in a dog without some sort of job (which km and I have briefly dicussed). I contacted my local sch club and they were not even slightly interested in my dogs. 

Ive been thinking about adding some ofrn blood in my yard (I just didnt want to voice that and get chastised for wanting to mix it with my big dogs). I know that the fire behind that dog would be on a completely different level then flex (who is hot). But im sure if I can handle 90lbs of heat I could handle 50lbs of hell fire lol. I think if I could find the right dog it would fit nicely and fill in the missing pieces.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

The dog!! LOL love your tatts though. ; p


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ yeh, its an awesome grip, they've been known to break wolves necks.. which is a good thing to have up around here. Yes, some would give you flack..:flush: so what I can tell from your discussion here you have the right purpose in mind: Healthy gene pool of the right diversity improving the over all animal.  Look at Eddies original work  Find you something lingering from bozo.. or a colby/game cross which is what bozo was.. the final best genetic option is something with the tudor/corvino/heinzl type dogs, still strong such as large carver dogs or yes as you said OFRN .. finding a near pure corvino dog that is 75lbs or more that hasen't already been tainted or rung is gonna be the hard part. I can only think of one or two sources and they don't breed often. which is why some choose mayfields stuff, or sorrells stuff, or Hammonds.. or Carver all the markers ^^^ are already there. You gotta good head on your shoulders, you'll find the right one.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks fire!!! 

I like my tats too stangchick.lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn! If you 6'2 he's a beast! Lol Both good lookin fellas


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Damn! If you 6'2 he's a beast! Lol Both good lookin fellas


Haha well thank you. Got my tough ass blushing. I take the worse pics ever. My face always looks super fat. Ime really better looking n person.


----------

